
New York Governor vetoes bill that would have made electric scooters legal - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/12/new-york-governor-vetoes-bill-that-would-have-made-electric-scooters-legal/
======
quaquaqua1
>By waiting until the end of the year to veto the bill, Cuomo has left the
legislature without an opportunity to override this veto, meaning the whole
process will have to start again next year.

That's because 96% of legislators said yes to legalization.

This is the very definition of a broken, scummy system.

Good faith actors penalized by one guy who is more powerful because of some
arbitrary rules

~~~
clintonb
I wouldn’t call a state constitution “some arbitrary rules.”

~~~
wyre
All rules are just as arbitrary as other rules. A state constitution holds
more power than other rule sets but that doesn't make them non-arbitrary.

